# Can I breed 2 budgie pairs in the same cage?



## Blessedwithpets

So I thought I got a breeding pair of budgies but I think I accidentally got 2 females. So my question is can I breed 2 budgie pairs in the same cage? With 2 nest boxes of course. I either have to get 2 males or trade a female for a male which I really don’t want to do. I’ll put the pictures of the Ceres and the cage so you guys can give me your best opinions. The stacked flight cages are each 30x18x30. My male cockatiel lives In the bottom.


----------



## Blessedwithpets




----------



## srirachaseahawk

Ok, a lot to unpack here.

Why do you want to breed them? Budgies that are bred tend to become horrible "pets" in that they are moody, hormonal, territorial and aggressive. In addition to this, it's also very stressful on the females and has to be done during a very specific time in their life to be safe for them.

There is a _ton _to consider before going down this route, and it's honestly not recommended at all unless you are a very experienced breeder (and the very nature of your questions make me believe that this is not the case).

Please Don’t Breed Your Birds 

Additionally, your blue bird appears to be unwell. It looks like s/he may have a case of scaly mites and needs to be seen by an avian vet before it becomes worse.

The cage that you have is _not _sufficiently sized for four budgies. You need something at least double this size in width to accommodate that many birds.

Please, for the benefit of these animals; remove the nest box immediately and do not encourage any kind of breeding behavior.

Coffee & Toast, Hold the Eggs


----------



## Blessedwithpets

srirachaseahawk said:


> Ok, a lot to unpack here.
> 
> Why do you want to breed them? Budgies that are bred tend to become horrible "pets" in that they are moody, hormonal, territorial and aggressive. In addition to this, it's also very stressful on the females and has to be done during a very specific time in their life to be safe for them.
> 
> There is a _ton _to consider before going down this route, and it's honestly not recommended at all unless you are a very experienced breeder (and the very nature of your questions make me believe that this is not the case).
> 
> Please Don’t Breed Your Birds
> 
> Additionally, your blue bird appears to be unwell. It looks like s/he may have a case of scaly mites and needs to be seen by an avian vet before it becomes worse.
> 
> The cage that you have is _not _sufficiently sized for four budgies. You need something at least double this size in width to accommodate that many birds.
> 
> Please, for the benefit of these animals; remove the nest box immediately and do not encourage any kind of breeding behavior.
> 
> Coffee & Toast, Hold the Eggs



so the cage is 30inx18inx30in so how much bigger could I possibly need? I’m going to get an aviary eventually but I was hoping to sell some birds first. And I just got the blue one. I’ve bred before with a single pair that I no longer have. I’ve also handfed Babies. I just wanted to get back into breeding. So the creamino one that I thought was a male just turned a year old so I decided to get a female. Then turns out they are both females so it puts me in this sticky situation.


----------



## srirachaseahawk

Blessedwithpets said:


> so the cage is 30inx18inx30in so how much bigger could I possibly need? I’m going to get an aviary eventually but I was hoping to sell some birds first. And I just got the blue one. I’ve bred before with a single pair that I no longer have. I’ve also handfed Babies. I just wanted to get back into breeding. So the creamino one that I thought was a male just turned a year old so I decided to get a female. Then turns out they are both females so it puts me in this sticky situation.


30x18x30 would be fine for two birds, but not four. And I would never recommend keeping two breeding pairs in the same cage. This is a huge no-no for a breeder as it opens you up to all kinds of problems. Breeders should be kept in their own cage with their own box. 

I don't mean to come off as abrupt, but a lot of what you are saying is very concerning.

To safely and successfully breed any kind of bird, you should be an expert in a number of things that you are already asking questions about. Cage size, visually sexing sexually dimorphic birds, how to keep the animals separate, and the most important one of having an established avian vet before you start any of this. 

There is a wealth of information out there about how to be a successful breeder, and many established breeders out there would be happy to share their knowledge with someone looking to get started. If you are set on this path, I very much recommend finding a reputable breeder and seeing what kind of information they can share with you.


----------



## Blessedwithpets

srirachaseahawk said:


> 30x18x30 would be fine for two birds, but not four. And I would never recommend keeping two breeding pairs in the same cage. This is a huge no-no for a breeder as it opens you up to all kinds of problems. Breeders should be kept in their own cage with their own box.
> 
> I don't mean to come off as abrupt, but a lot of what you are saying is very concerning.
> 
> To safely and successfully breed any kind of bird, you should be an expert in a number of things that you are already asking questions about. Cage size, visually sexing sexually dimorphic birds, how to keep the animals separate, and the most important one of having an established avian vet before you start any of this.
> 
> There is a wealth of information out there about how to be a successful breeder, and many established breeders out there would be happy to share their knowledge with someone looking to get started. If you are set on this path, I very much recommend finding a reputable breeder and seeing what kind of information they can share with you.


well your not gonna like this but I’m 14 so there is a limited amount of things my parents will let me do. But I do have a vet that I’ve taken my birds to multiple times. One for a blood feather, one for a baby budgie, and one for a nail clipping all under my expense. And I have $400 aside for vet bills and if anything gets higher than that my parents can help. Also when you say don’t breed unless you’re an experienced breeder, how the heck do you get experienced without breeding???


----------



## Cody

At your age you should not be breeding birds, why are you wanting to do this? It requires a lot of preparation and knowledge and money, I suggest that you take that $400, which by the way is not much for vet expenses, and get the budgies to the vet as it appears that they have a case of scaly face mites, as has already been said. Please take a look at this Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies


----------



## ChickWas

Selling animals for money isn't worth it. You might earn something, but will you be happy with it when you worry about where your birds have gone, and if they've ended up with a good owner who still cares for them after a month?


----------



## FaeryBee

*You are too young to even be considering breeding budgies.
You have neither the knowledge nor the experience to do so
You've been given advice previously about how to PREVENT breeding and preventing breeding is exactly what you need to do.
Two pairs of budgies should NEVER be bred in one cage. 

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their health and well-being.

One of your budgies has a very bad case of scaly mites which means ALL of your birds need to be treated.
Ivermectin spot-on treatment is the proper treatment for scaly mites and can be obtained from your Avian Veterinarian.

Have you read ALL of the stickies and budgie articles? If not, you need to do so.
The very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*


----------



## Blessedwithpets

Well I might be young but


Cody said:


> At your age you should not be breeding birds, why are you wanting to do this? It requires a lot of preparation and knowledge and money, I suggest that you take that $400, which by the way is not much for vet expenses, and get the budgies to the vet as it appears that they have a case of scaly face mites, as has already been said. Please take a look at this Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies
> [/QUO





FaeryBee said:


> *You are too young to even be considering breeding budgies.
> You have neither the knowledge nor the experience to do so
> You've been given advice previously about how to PREVENT breeding and preventing breeding is exactly what you need to do.
> Two pairs of budgies should NEVER be bred in one cage.
> 
> The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their health and well-being.
> 
> One of your budgies has a very bad case of scaly mites which means ALL FOUR of your budgies need to be treated.
> Ivermectin spot-on treatment is the proper treatment for scaly mites and can be obtained from your Avian Veterinarian.
> 
> Have you read ALL of the stickies and budgie articles? If not, you need to do so.
> The very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
> (Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
> These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
> 
> *A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
> *Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
> *Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
> *Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*


i responded to your direct message


----------



## FaeryBee

*Please -- REMOVE the nest box from the budgies’ cage immediately.

You obviously think you know more than you do.
You have neither the knowledge, experience or means to ethically and responsibly breed budgies at this time. 

This thread is now closed.*


----------

